# SIUI at RFC - what next??



## happycat246 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Have just had BFN after second SIUI at RFC.  At last procedure, one doc had recommend cervical dilatation before any further attempts due to my cervix being very narrow but having to await clearance from my consultant who is not in clinic until possibly Thursday  

I'm getting myself in a pickle as I'm turning 39 in July and am worried that I won't make the IVF waiting list if this drags on... On the other hand, I'm considering self-funding further SIUIs if necessary and wondered what the guidelines are? How many are they willing to do if I go private?  And can I go on IVF list even after I turn 39? Not sure I've got all my facts right and can't seem to get an answers from the nurses right now. It's driving me insane!!

Would appreciate advice, finding this increasingly stressful! If I left anything out, just ask!!

Thanks all!

HappyCat


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello happy cat

Didn't want to read and run.

Rfc are so difficult, who is ur consultant in rfc? I would get on the ball straight away and find out if u can u be added to the list before all your iui's are finished as when u turn 40 they are absolutely so strict on this and refuse u treatment. I got pregnant on the sprays even though they scanned me a few weeks previous and told me to start the pill buti was already pregnant.they refused me now my Nhs cycle as they sad once medication is distributed that your turn is gone, even though I gave back all the medication. Really be firm and stick ur ground.its terrible wat they can do.....

Best of luck Hun xx


----------



## NordicStar (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi happy cat.
Personally I wouldn't waste any more time on IUI as the success rates are so low (i was given an 8% chance) and I would move straight on to Ivf. As someone else mentioned they are very strict with that u have to be a certain age. 

I'm 31 and was still recommended to go straight for Ivf even tho there aren't any major detected problems...but we went for one IUI, I'm on d9puiu. If this doesn't work I'm going straight for Ivf in June. 
X


----------

